# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Luc

## alohachica82

Hi

Can anyone tell me what has happened to Lucas Hemmingway? He left and has now disappeared from the credits. Was he intentionally written out or did something come up?

Can anyone help me?

Confused Person  :Searchme:

----------


## wexham

Hi, Joseph, the actor who plays Luc, took a 10 week break to film S2 of Campus - which was cancelled last minute. So he still had his break, and since he _has_ been back filming, Luc will be returning. He should be back late August/September time. He has been written out of the credits to make people _think_ he's not returning, but he totally is.

----------

Sarahh,. (25-07-2012)

----------

